# CRA online - Notice of Assessment



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

CRA just posted my Notice of Assessment online. I opted in for the electronic only version (by signing up for their electronic mail service).

Good news... this year they've actually sent a PDF link to the Notice of Assessment. In your notices, look for the link to a PDF. This did not exist last year, so all I have is an awkward web page printout. But now that they include a PDF file you have an electronic copy of the good old Assessment letter.

I must say, I'm very happy with CRA's web interface. I've also used this to submit documents they requested for clarification and I simply uploaded scans. Really nice interface for seeing your RRSP and TFSA details, too.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

great news

It's stupid to not have PDF available online last year ...
hopefully they have historical NoA PDF available online even


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There's no real reason the cra couldn't do our taxes for us and email us a bill. I'm liking their website as well.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eder said:


> There's no real reason the cra couldn't do our taxes for us and email us a bill.


How so? How do they know income for which tax slips are not issued? Foreign income in foreign accounts? ACB for securities? How many dependents? How many tax credits, e.g. tuition, medical, etc? 

There is a lot that CRA does not know...unless they default to no tax credits and you are willing to give up all your tax credits.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

jerryhung said:


> great news
> 
> It's stupid to not have PDF available online last year ...
> hopefully they have historical NoA PDF available online even


I looked up my NOA on line this year and there were noa's going back a few years. Don't recall how far but at least 3. I had a number of reassessments and corrections in the last couple of years so I had lots showing but pretty sure they went back to 2012.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

In Britain, assuming you have one job, a pair of kids and stay put, you don't need to fill in tax return. There are no stupid perks politicians hand out to their target groups and all the taxes are taken at source.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

twa2w said:


> I looked up my NOA on line this year and there were noa's going back a few years. Don't recall how far but at least 3. I had a number of reassessments and corrections in the last couple of years so I had lots showing but pretty sure they went back to 2012.


I see online NOA for past years too. But can you get a PDF file of any of the past ones?

Maybe I'm not using the web site correctly but I can only get a PDF of the 2015 Notice of Assessment, not past ones.


----------



## djkelly (Feb 18, 2016)

I have to say I'm impressed with the tech changes CRA is making. Slowwwwwwwlllllly they are becoming customer-centric. The auto-fill your return is nice, login is better, electronic NOA, ability to view and download all your tax forms...


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm, one can even get ONLINE *Proof of income statement (option 'C' print)* out now instead of calling CRA, cool

but I don't see PDF download link for my 2014 NoA ... weird
My 2015 is still pending


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I see online NOA for past years too. But can you get a PDF file of any of the past ones?
> 
> Maybe I'm not using the web site correctly but I can only get a PDF of the 2015 Notice of Assessment, not past ones.


I opened and printed 2014 without any problems as PDF.

NOAs are available all the way back to 2005 and are printable but not PDF


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

How did you view 2014 in PDF format? Do you mean it downloaded as a PDF, or did you use the web browser's "print" function to save it into a PDF?

On mine, the only place I see a PDF link is when I go to View Mail from the main screen. In the "List of correspondence items", I can only see the last 12 months. The only item showing in this list is the 2015 Notice of Assessment, and there's a PDF link. Attaching screenshot:









I don't see anywhere else you can download any past years in the original letter format as a PDF. You can view them as web pages though. Are the other PDF files hidden somewhere?


----------

